# what company has the best prices??



## Viciony (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking for a place thats not a rip off but also has good chems/peps?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 14, 2012)

check out purchasepeptides.com

best prices and quality you will find


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 14, 2012)

What about formeron


----------



## fireman23 (Jun 14, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> What about formeron



Only a few sell it and they are pretty similar in price unless u catch a sale, in my experience


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea I missed tgb sale bummed


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 14, 2012)

Purchase peptides gets my vote.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 14, 2012)

Labpe is the place for Peptides brother!!  Check it out!!


----------



## colochine (Jun 14, 2012)

Pp.


----------



## girpy (Jun 14, 2012)

All the peptide sponsors on this board are GTG, I would just check them all out and see which has the best sale on what you are looking for. I know purchasepeptides has a few sales going on and so does CEM. Not sure on Labpe but their prices are solid from the get go.


Basically you can't really make a wrong choice.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 15, 2012)

Likes an unbiased opinion!



girpy said:


> All the peptide sponsors on this board are GTG, I would just check them all out and see which has the best sale on what you are looking for. I know purchasepeptides has a few sales going on and so does CEM. Not sure on Labpe but their prices are solid from the get go.
> 
> 
> Basically you can't really make a wrong choice.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 16, 2012)

TwisT said:


> check out purchasepeptides.com
> 
> best prices and quality you will find




x2


----------



## FTW34 (Jun 16, 2012)

i only trust purchasepeptides as of now. AI's arent a joke last thing we need is a lump or just all together bitch pumpin thru our veins. So far PP has proven more than a few times to be legit. My only hope is that as they continue to get better the quality doesnt change. Alot of companies cut corners now adays to appease sales.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 16, 2012)

Shop several, each has better pricing on different things.  Like one will have 5 ipam for the same price as another 2mg ipam.  Mix and match seems to be the most cost effective.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 17, 2012)

Our manufactures will get a personal visit Louie and the boys if quality drops.
Been in the game in one way shape or form no for over 20 years. 
F@$& cutting corners, quality comes first.
thanks for the support




FTW34 said:


> i only trust purchasepeptides as of now. AI's arent a joke last thing we need is a lump or just all together bitch pumpin thru our veins. So far PP has proven more than a few times to be legit. My only hope is that as they continue to get better the quality doesnt change. Alot of companies cut corners now adays to appease sales.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 18, 2012)

Viciony said:


> Looking for a place thats not a rip off but also has good chems/peps?



  I would not go for price I would go for:
  1) Quality
  2) Track record of success (years in the bizz)
  And
  3) Reviews

  and I usually rec Welcome to CEMproducts.com! , not just from my own experience with them over the years issue free but the fact you rarely hear a complaint and they are on their 10th year here!

  Just my OP and who I use.


----------



## DUBBED (Jun 19, 2012)

CEM products seems to be the place to go.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 19, 2012)

pp has good prices  but there shiping and handling and then they want you to buy insurance it really drives up your totall cost.they still are pretty good priced but if they would charge normal shiping cost they would be the best priced hands douwn.but the most important thing is quailty which pp is suppose to have i am going to be finding out soon.labpe is good priced and has good stuff but they only sale peps.cem i have ordered from using there exemestane right now and it is g2g but they are reall over priced .i have heard iron-dragon was good but they are high priced and i dont hear much talk about them just one guy i know told me they where good idk.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 19, 2012)

Buying insurance is an option we offer its your choice as far as whether you do or not. I know people who spend $500-$1000 and order love the protection now a guy spending $24.99 it probably doesnt make to much sense but either way its the purchasers choice. And you hit the nail on the head compare over all costs.




BIGBEN2011 said:


> pp has good prices  but there shiping and handling and then they want you to buy insurance it really drives up your totall cost.they still are pretty good priced but if they would charge normal shiping cost they would be the best priced hands douwn.but the most important thing is quailty which pp is suppose to have i am going to be finding out soon.labpe is good priced and has good stuff but they only sale peps.cem i have ordered from using there exemestane right now and it is g2g but they are reall over priced .i have heard iron-dragon was good but they are high priced and i dont hear much talk about them just one guy i know told me they where good idk.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 19, 2012)

yea i agree i am about to place a order right now with pp.but i still hate to pay over 20 bucks for shiping when it will probally cost 4 or 5 bucks to ship it to me.but if the quailty is good which i have read it is i will be 100% happy.i am going to buy 2 bottlesexemestane and 2 vials melt2 and i would be allso geting some caber if you guys sold it.


----------



## s2h (Jun 19, 2012)

I was in the peptide buisness for some time...and theres alot more peptide companies now then before...and i dont really keep track of whos in top and whos not much anymore...but i do know 2 things...wait for any major us holiday and stock up...this will be the best time for a deal....and if i was the sponsor here that peeps call pp...i would ask that nobody ever calls you pp....thise are the two worst letters in the peptide world...wouldnt want anybody confusing you with the other pp...just sayin!!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 19, 2012)

We're constantly accused and confused with our companies which is OK with me, good or bad publicity its still publicity.
Not to mention I believe the universe is balanced and everything takes care of itself in the long run.
Do good and good will come, do bad and bad will come,  its all about Karma! 




s2h said:


> I was in the peptide buisness for some time...and theres alot more peptide companies now then before...and i dont really keep track of whos in top and whos not much anymore...but i do know 2 things...wait for any major us holiday and stock up...this will be the best time for a deal....and if i was the sponsor here that peeps call pp...i would ask that nobody ever calls you pp....thise are the two worst letters in the peptide world...wouldnt want anybody confusing you with the other pp...just sayin!!


----------



## s2h (Jun 19, 2012)

Your prob right about the karma....cause the other pp owner is dead....


----------



## Viciony (Jun 21, 2012)

Going with purchase peps


----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)

Viciony said:


> Going with purchase peps



Good choice


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 21, 2012)

Viciony said:


> Going with purchase peps


 What do you plan on testing with from them?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 21, 2012)

i know you where not asking me but i am going to be useing there exemestane and there melt 2.and they will be in good company because i will be switching from using cem exemestane which is g2g and labpe melt 2 which is all so g2g.so we will see if my nips start to get sore we will know because they where before i strted the ex from cem i was using formeron and they where a little sore now there not.and for the melt 2 i am dark from labpe so if i start geting pale we will know.tracking shows my stuff from pp will be here tommorrow.i will let everybody know how it goes.


----------

